# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Услуги >  Продвижение сайтов

## Toplinks

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Здравствуйте!*


*Услуги:*
Рекомендательные размещения (*крауд-ссылки*) на форумах и тематических сайтах с последующим поддержанием ветки обсуждения (затравка и внедренный ответ, либо ищутся уже начатые темы и дается ответ на вопрос). Так же работаем с отзовиками и сервисами типа «Вопрос-Ответ», социальными сетями.


Так же занимаемся сбором тематических площадок и публикацией рекламных тем с последующей поддержкой (если требуется). Алгоритм следующий: регистрируется почта (может использоваться ваша) и на нее заводятся учетные записи на тематических площадках. В каждом случае изучаются правила площадки, если нужно - прокачивается аккаунт и заводится тема с заранее утвержденным содержанием. Это прекрасный способ заявить о своих услугах и на постоянной основе иметь живые переходы на свой сайт (что улучшит поведенческие факторы и увеличит количество заказов). Стоимость одного размещения от 2$ (зависит от тематики). После публикации- список логинов, паролей и ссылок на темы передается заказчику и он уже сам общается с клиентами и развивает тему. По договоренности можем заниматься этим и мы, с определенной частотой оживляя темы и обрабатывая запросы.


*Даем SEO - рекомендации*, если нужна предварительная оптимизация продвигаемой страницы. (Правильное заполнение meta-тегов а так же самой текстовой портянки) Это делаем *бесплатно*, в случае заказа на 20 и более размещений, либо в случае если клиент работает с нами на постоянной основе.


*Цены:*
От *0,97$ (59руб/36 грн)* за публикацию. Стоимость зависит от кол-ва публикаций и языка. Подробнее о ценообразовании можете узнать у нас на сайте или написав нам в Телеграм или почту. 


*Преимущества:*
- Поддержка топика после публикации;
- Гарантия от удаления;
- Доступная цена;
- Качественный сервис и обслуживание;
- Постоянная связь с клиентом;
- Возможность отложенной публикации;
- Большая база активных площадок (1700 рускояз. и англ.);
- Работаем с RU, BY, KZ, UA и ENG сегментами;
- Даем консультации по оптимизации продвигаемой страницы (если нужно);
- Максимально гибки и расторопны. 


*Что получаете после публикации:*
- продвижение продвигаемой страницы в поиске; 
- рост показателей качества и авторитетности у сайта в целом;
- посетителей;
- рост узнаваемости;
- рост ссылочной массы или ее разбавку;


*Контакты:*
сайт: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] (форма обратной связи)
почта: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
телеграм: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

